# Scheppach TS2010 Dimensions?



## Danny (1 Jan 2008)

Hi all, Just joined a forums after quite a few weeks of lurking, reading past topics etc. I'm just getting into woodworking seriously, though have been messing with wood since I was about 8!

I'm after my first table saw and want something that is precise but small, I share a cellar under our house with my dad and have a 2200x1600mm corner of it to myself. I'm building some new work benches with shelving underneath for tool storage and I'm after a table saw that will fit, the racks are only 600mm deep.

I've got my eye on the Scheppach TS2010 from D&M http://www.dm-tools.co.uk/product.php/s ... /SCHTS2010

It says its table dimensions are 480 x 600mm which I assume is 600 wide by 480mm deep? I'm also assuming that the body of the saw is smaller then the table. I was hoping that someone who had this could go out and give some more precise measurements as I can't buy the saw yet and I'm in desperate need of the racks now and want to leave a space for it.

So dimensions I'm after are:
Height (including fence and blade guard / riving knife)
Depth (With and without front handle)
Width - Normal
Width - With single table extension
Width - With single table extension folded down
So if anybody who has this saw could be so kind to spend 5 mins measuring it, I would very much appreciate it.

Thanks
Danny

EDIT: I have read the forum rules but can not see why my link says report to moderator in it? Aren't I not allowed to link to websites?


----------



## Gary (1 Jan 2008)

Welcome.

As a newbie you cannot add pics or links.


----------



## DaveL (1 Jan 2008)

Hi Danny,

Welcome to the forum. 

Your link has been caught by our spam trap, it will stop once you have a few more posts to your name.
Here it is:-

http://www.dm-tools.co.uk/product.php/s ... /SCHTS2010

I don't have that machine so cannot help with the dimensions you want, but I hope someone will be along who can.


----------



## jasonB (1 Jan 2008)

NMA are the UK agents, few more sizes on their site (the saw is longer than it is wide)

http://www.nmauk.com/scheppach/scheppac ... s2010.html

Jason


----------



## RogerM (2 Jan 2008)

Danny":33jy6xtb said:


> Hi all, Just joined a forums after quite a few weeks of lurking, reading past topics etc. I'm just getting into woodworking seriously, though have been messing with wood since I was about 8!
> 
> I'm after my first table saw and want something that is precise but small, I share a cellar under our house with my dad and have a 2200x1600mm corner of it to myself. I'm building some new work benches with shelving underneath for tool storage and I'm after a table saw that will fit, the racks are only 600mm deep.
> 
> ...




Hi Danny - I have the 2010 and have been pretty pleased with it. I've included some dimensions below but it is not as simple as it sounds as you will see.

Height (inc blade guard) 99.5 cms. but if you are going to connect a dust extractor to the crown guard you will need to allow 113 cms.

Depth. With or without the front handle is an irrelevance because the locking handles on the fence project well beyond the blade rise and fall handle. Depth from the back of the table to the front of the fence lock is 75 cms. But it's not as easy as that - because the cable socket projects beyond the table at the back so you'll need to allow 90 cms to include the cable socket. And then if you connect dust extraction that adds another 13 cms making a total of 103 cms. So that's it then! Well no - because if you add the sliding table the rail has a length of 96 cms and projects a further 5 cms forward of the front of the fence lock. Confusing isn't it!?

Width - max width is the bottom of the base 59.5 cms. 

Width with side table extension 78 cms.

Hope that helps. Remember though that you will need space all round the table to work, both to the rear and to the side. How much will depend on the lengths of wood that you will be working with.


----------



## Danny (2 Jan 2008)

Hi RogerM Thanks VERY much for that info it's a big help. Also thanks to everyone else who responded.  

Roger, the shelfing units I'm building are just for storage of tools (including the table saw) I will be getting it out of the unit to work on it so that takes away some of the extra measurements such as dust extraction. What is confusing me is the hight you've provided :? I presume you have your saw on the base rather then just benchtop mounted? This little table saw is turning out to be a little beast! I have a maximum depth of 600mm now if i had the fence locking handles stick out 15cm I'd be willing to allow that, but with the cable socket at the back pippers everything up. Is the measurement you took with the cable connected or just the socket that the cable plugs into? If so can it be unplugged so it doesn't stick out much?

I won't be bothering with the sliding table, just the saw and a single table extension as I just don't have the space available.

Thanks
Danny


----------



## RogerM (2 Jan 2008)

Danny - the height is with the saw mounted on the base.

If the dimensions are just for storage the power cable can be unplugged giving a depth of 74cms from the back edge of the socket to the front of the rise and fall wheel.

HTH


----------

